# Steamer Update



## Eland (Dec 15, 2008)

It seems the man in the brown truck paid me a visit while I was at work today. My steamer FINALLY arrived. Nothing like a shiny, brand new toy. I believe I'm really going to like it. Next up pear wine, or apple or cranberry......so many choices


----------



## Waldo (Dec 16, 2008)

What are you going to break it in with Eland?


----------



## Bert (Dec 16, 2008)

GREAT a new wine making toy...



......I think you are going to love it....I know I really like mine.... Now what to make????


----------



## gaudet (Dec 16, 2008)

You can't miss with any of them................. You will love it...


----------



## Travisty (Dec 16, 2008)

Bert said:


> GREAT a new wine making toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ......I think you are going to love it....I know I really like mine.... Now what to make????




Agreed! I love my steamer and mine's just a cheap ebay special aluminum one.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 16, 2008)

One of the best winemaking items I have ever bought! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Eland (Dec 16, 2008)

Waldo said:


> What are you going to break it in with Eland?




Waldo,


I believe I'm going to do a 6 gallon batch of pear first. After I get it to secondary, I'm going to do a 3 gallon batch of strawberry as an early drinker since my family is leaning on me pretty hard for some homemade wine.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2008)

Eland this doesn't use the steamer, but if you want an early drinker for the family, buy a Mosti Vinifera Noble Kit. There is a large selection and they are good young and get even better with a bit of age. Strawberry will take 6 months to a year to improve enough to be tasty. The VN kits-large selection- will be ready to drink after a couple months and continue to improve. Just a thought for you. They are about $70 or $2+ a bottle. 


I would still use the steamer to do the pear and strawberry, but a kit will give the family something to enjoy sooner.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Eland (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for that info appleman. I had thought of a kit, but THEY like really sweet, fruity stuff. Is there a particular kit that meets this criteria, but is not like a wine cooler?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2008)

I might suggest you try one of these
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=VN47
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=VN31


I would lean towards the Liebfraumilch- very tasty and just a bit of sweetness.


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

OK for those who have a steamer juicer.

After putting the fruit in the collender and steam them for an hour or so how do you know when to stop and what do you do with the pulp?


----------



## BDKS (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry to hijack this thread. I just ordered a steam juicer today. I will be watching this post to learn.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 20, 2009)

After an hour or 1½ hours I empty out the pulp into a really big Stainless bowl..a big pot would work....Then I do another batch [or two] At the end of the day I put all the pulp together in the basket and give it another hour of steaming....Just to get a little bit more goodness out of the fruit.

If you just have one batch to do....and....if your fruit was frozen at the beginning of the steaming process, then....after 1 hour, refill the bottom pot with water and give it another ½ hour or so.....When the juice quits coming...or...is very pale, then you are done with that pulp.

In my last batch of Blueberry Wine I didn't have much fruit. I put the pulp in a straining bag and added it to the must. One of Jim's favorite wines...[of the week]


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks NW.

I figured you could save and either mix at the end or put in a bag added to primary. Yes?


----------



## vcasey (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes you can add the bag of pulp to the primary. And I steam until the color turns pale, about an hour to an hour and a half or so. 
VPC


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

vcasey said:


> Yes you can add the bag of pulp to the primary. And I steam until the color turns pale, about an hour to an hour and a half or so.
> VPC


Thanks again,
I am trying to get some details on this steamer thing.
I figure I can put 5#'s of frozen Strawberries in the calander right? I also hear to add a cup of sugar over the frozen fruit..
Any more "details" I should know before I make the jump to getting one other than brand..
I always made my fruit wine from fresh fruit so this will be taking a different direction than what my comfort level is.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 20, 2009)

I have not made a strawberry wine or mead so I have no idea how much it would hold. I started out making the fruit wines with fresh/frozen fruit and I can't tell the difference, but then I tend to tinker ........ 
The brand of steamer is really not an issue both Back to Basics and the Mehu-Liisa are great steamers just get whatever one you can find for the best price. The key is to make sure it's stainless, but you already knew that



.
VPC


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

Any "hints" I should know about?


----------



## vcasey (Apr 20, 2009)

Just the basics - freeze the fruit before juicing, sugar helps draw our more juice when steaming, several take the first few cups steamed juice and pour it back over the fruit also if you are steaming a bunch NW mentioned adding all the pulp back to the juicer for another hour. The big thing is to make sure you do not run out of water in the bottom pot. Waldo. I think, rigged up something where he can add water without taking off the fruit basket. 
VPC


----------



## Wayne1 (Apr 20, 2009)

If Waldo is listening - as a steaming newbie I would love to know how to add water without taking the top part off!


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2009)

Wayne said:


> If Waldo is listening - as a steaming newbie I would love to know how to add water without taking the top part off!




ME 2 !


----------



## Waldo (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a link that shows and explains it , It workd great for me


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1933&amp;KW=Steamer%2FJuicer&amp;PN=6


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 21, 2009)

I use the same amount of fruit per gallon that is recommended in any recipe.......Like.....3#/gallon...I use to add a couple pounds if I had extra fruit, just because I was unsure about getting all the goodies out and had no one to compare my findings to.

I think the flavors of the fruits come through nicely....some fruits have more juice and flavors than other fruit.

I find Raspberry flavor to really shine through...Apple is the least rewarding with giving up it's juices....but the juice is well worth the effort ....Think an apple/fruit press would be better for those....Tho, Crabapples work great.

Experiment and share your findings....


----------



## Wayne1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Waldo for the link - I had missed that one. I think welding an intake port on my juicer may be beyond me but I enjoyed reading the wholesaga of your juicer!


Wayne


----------



## dcrnbrd (Apr 21, 2009)

How do you guys can your juice after steaming? I usually steam juice when I am ready to make another batch. The only problem is I run out if room in my freezer for fruit. Canning would let me store in the pantry and free up some freezer space.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 21, 2009)

I can in mason jars. Process it the same as if you were doing fruit and vegetables.

Wash and sterilize your jars. Sterilize the lids. Pour juice to 1/4 inch below the lid and place the lid and ring on it. Process in 180 degree water bath for 10 minutes and remove. Make sure the jars are sealed by checking the lids, You should hear them click when the vacuum sucks it closed.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 21, 2009)

I also can my juices after steaming them....I collect my juice in a large pot as I believe that the later juice isn't as flavorful as the first juice that runs from the fruit....I mix the whole batch of juice, then preserve it in mason jars....Some folks put hot the juice in each jar as it runs free from the steamer...

I mark on the lids how many pounds of fruit made how many jars of juice...or, something like 'Use 10' My clue to use 10 quarts for a 6 gallon batch of wine.

To can it is not a big mystery...It does require some equipment....keep your eyes open at Garage Sales and ask an old person for help if you are intimidated....Old people often know how to preserve in mason jars...like me.

Go OnLine and look up canning....pages like this one will come up...

http://www.wikihow.com/Can-Food

This will give you a rough idea of what to do and the equipment you need.

http://www.pickyourown.org/grapejuice.htm

While searching I saw where people make their own popcycles from their own juices...YUM!!!!


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 21, 2009)

I simply drain the boiling hot liquid directly from the steamer into sterilized Mason jars that are preheated in the oven at 250 degrees. I add a sterilized lid and secure the lid with a ring. The jar is placed on a dishtowel and allowed to cool in an area with no drafts. When you hear the "ping" the jar is sealed and the band may be removed.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks everybody now i can juice all weekend to clear out my freezer


----------



## kenkiper (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of this steamer? I would love to see it in action. Thanks.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 24, 2009)

Try this link
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2696

VPC


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2009)

For those who are thinking of getting one here is a 5% coupon. 
http://www.ultimate-weight-products....N/CTGY/steamer
As a token of my appreciation, I would like to offer you a redemption coupon for 5% off our entire store. This includes all juicers, yogurt makers, meditation furniture, yoga and fitness products, etc. If you would like to take advantage of this special offer, the redemption *coupon code is VIPCUSTOMER*, which you would enter in the "E-Mail Redemption Code" field during checkout. The "E-Mail Redemption Code" field is under the shipping selection and payment selection fields on the *2nd* step of checkout. Or if you prefer to phone in an order, just remind us of the coupon when you call.

Please feel free to share this coupon code with your friends and family. We would be honored to help them with their healthy lifestyle too.

Again, thank you very much and keep celebrating good health!

Sincerely,
Julie Thompson
Owner
Ultimate Nourishment
http://www.ultimate-weight-products.com


----------

